# Tiggywinkle



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Heard a bit of snuffling around out in the garden last night....came across this...









...so much nicer than seeing them smeared all over the road in the morning.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great photos Rodger, I'm told they taste well baked in clay?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely pictures Roger.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhh love em.....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

a year or two ago we had a very friendly hedgehog that would come to the back door, and even hung around long enough for me to use him as a backdrop to some pics


----------

